# Das Team und die Arbeit (Auswertung TS Treffen)



## Myronn (2. Juni 2007)

Huhu zusammen,

 ich habe mit der Zusammenfassung unseres TS Meetings gewartet, bis auch das Freitag-Meeting gelaufen ist, damit alle auf dem gleichen Stand der Dinge sind. 

 Hier erst einmal die Teilnehmer:
 (Ich gehe davon aus, dass Teilnehmer bleiben im Team und machen weiter mit?! Ansonsten bitte Nachricht geben!)

 Chronicleward (teilweise)
 Harandors (teilweise)
 Derida
 Deibels
 Dorena
 Illecima
 Woilut
 Kailasa
 Zurin (Bernd)
 Myronn (ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
 Balisk 
 Takiro

 Niemand vergessen? Sonst laut schreien bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Kurze Zusammenfassung der Meetings:

 Einhellig wurde zur Kenntnis genommen, dass der Start des größeren Teams sicher nicht toll gelaufen ist. Es gab Kommunikationsprobleme und manch einer fühlte sich auch auf den Schlips getreten bei diversen kleinen und größeren Problemen und Vorfällen. Einig waren wir uns aber, dass dies der Vergangenheit angehört und wir nach vorn blickend das Projekt meistern wollen. 

 In der Vergangenheit haben sich durch diverse Umstände und teils auch Unaufmerksamkeit Fehler in die DB eingeschlichen, die derzeit beseitigt werden. Für die künftige Arbeit und den Wert der DB ist es erfolrderlich, dass man bei der Eingabe von Daten wirklich 200% sorgfältig ist. Lieber ein paar Eintragungen weniger, bzw. das ganze dauert etwas länger, als das wir da vermeidbare Fehler einbauen! Zum generellen Vorgehen hat Derida ja auch einiges gepostet, so dass alle wissen müssten, wie konkret Dinge eingetragen werden sollen. Falls es da noch offene Fragen gibt, bitte fragen!! 

 Es wurden auch einige Verbesserungsvorschläge gemacht, wie zum Beispiel ein Button "Falscher NPC Eintrag" oder "Fehler im Quest-Eintrag". Bernd hatte das notiert und wird das sicherlich mit Crowley besprechen. Am Ende soll es so aussehen, dass die User Fehler melden können. Diese Fehler werden dann in einer Tabelle/Datenbank gesammelt und vom Team bearbeitet. (Wichtig: Erledigungsvermerk!) 

 Bernd gab noch bekannt, dass Derida und insbesondere auch ich das Projekt leiten und als Ansprechpartner fungieren sollen. Natürlich steht Bernd bei Problemen, Ideen und Fragen auch zur Verfügung, aber als hauptamtlicher buffed-Mann ist er auch sehr ausgebucht und legt daher das Projekt gewissermaßen in unsere Hände. 

 Also scheut euch bitte nicht bei Fragen Derida oder mich anzusprechen! 

 Kommunikation ist neben 200% suaberer Arbeit das A und O dieses Teams! Daher bitte:

 1. Schaut regelmäßig hier ins Forum. Ihr müsst keine Romane schreiben, aber hier findet die offizielle Kommunikation statt, hier findet ihr die nötigen Infos, hier reden wir über Probleme und Ideen! 

 2. Wenn Fragen oder Probleme auftauchen: Sprecht uns an! 

 3. Arbeitet bitte sehr sehr sorgfältig! Die User werden es uns danken!

 4. Habt Spaß am Projekt! Es ist eine freiwillige Sache, die euch Freude machen soll und keinen Stress! Niemand ist euch böse, wenn ihr irgendwann keine Lust mehr habt (bloß sagt bitte Bescheid!). Aber ihr dürft euch nicht zur "Arbeit" zwingen. Dabei kommt nichts heraus. Dieses Projekt soll den Usern helfen, uns allen aber auch Spaß machen.

 5. Denkt bitte auch daran, es ist kein Projekt von Dorenak (mehr), es ist unser aller Projekt unter der Obhut von buffed als großer Community. 

 6. Und nun wünsche ich euch allen ein schönes WE, viel Spaß im Spiel und auch in der Datenbank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Viele Grüße
 Uwe

 PS: Eines noch am Ende: Die Technik ist im Moment ziemlich im Stress. Daher dauert es auch noch ein bisschen, bis die Datenbank technisch deutlich verbessert wird. Aber gemacht wird das auf alle Fälle, keine Sorge! 

 PPS: Laut Anweisung und einhelligem Beschluss werden alle, die weder bei den Treffen waren noch sich abgemeldet haben, erst einmal aus dem Team genommen, und wieder auf buffed Normalstatus gesetzt! Damit soll niemand ausgegrenzt werden, sondern wir wollen feststellen, wer noch Interesse hat und aktiv ist und bleiben will! Wer also unter diese Gruppe fällt und hier dabei bleiben will, bitte Kontakt zu mir/Derida aufnehmen!


----------



## Myronn (2. Juni 2007)

Hinweis an Crowley: Bevor Du Dich an Verbesserungen setzt und sowas wie Meldebuttons einbaust, müssten wir bitte nochmal genau absprechen, wie das Feature laufen soll! Im TS haben wir eben darüber dirskutiert und da folgendes gesagt:

- User soll eine Quest melden können mit einem Button PLUS einem Textfeld wo er den Fehler beschreiben muss.

- Die Quest wird dann mit der Fehlermeldung in einer Tabelle eingetragen

- Das Team checkt die Quest, beseitigt evtl. Fehler, macht einen Erledigungsvermerk in die Tabelle und stellt die Quest wieder in den normalen Questpool zurück

- WICHTIG: Eine Quest darf nur einmal als fehlerhaft gemeldet werden können! Sonst machen die Leute sich nen Spaß daraus die Quests dauernd zu melden! Wenn wir die geprüft und für gut befunden haben muss das reichen. Und wenn nicht, dann können die User im Forum immer noch jammern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Auch Wichtig: Es dürfen nur eingeloggte buffed- User Fehler melden, keine anonymen User. Auch das vermeidet Missbrauch


Aber wie gesagt, bevor Du das in Angriff nimmst sollten wir genau festlegen was gebraucht wird und so... sonst machst Du Dir unnötige Arbeit oder das Feature bietet am Ende nicht das was es soll und so. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Juni 2007)

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit, dass ich nicht am Treffen teilnehmen konnte.
Wir sind am Freitag um 16 Uhr mit meiner ganzen Familie nach Hamburg gefahren und haben Bekannte besucht.
Bin gerade wieder zu Hause.
Am Donnerstag konnte ich auch nicht, da ich um die Uhrzeit gerade auf dem Tennisplatz stand und ein Punktspiel absolviert habe (verloren :/).

Ich werde keine RL Termine verschieben, um hier z.B. bei den Treffen mitzuwirken. Werde aber in Zukunft versuchen, daran teilzunehmen.
Ich hoffe, ich bleibe weiterhin im Team und kann helfen.


----------



## Myronn (4. Juni 2007)

Du hattest vorher ja schon Bescheid gesagt, dass es bei Dir wohl nicht klappen würde, also alles ok und im grünen Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße


----------

